# Jumping Goats?



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Just saw an add on CL offering 2 goats for sale. Add says they both jump over 4 ft fencing. Is this common? Seems awefully high for a small dairy goat to clear.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

it depends on how small these dairy goats are, my Nubian could clear a 4 'fence no trouble so I had to run a hot wire around the top


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

You ever seen a momma deer with her fawns? They can jump like THAT!

But, yes, hot tape will subdue the urge.

You might get some mighty nice goats for just the cost of a cheap fence charger and some tape!:clap:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

What about chunky meat goats, can they clear fencing? Just wondering since that is what i'm getting.


The goats in the add were Nubian and Nigerian Dwarf. I can't imagine a little Nigerian clearing that height w with those little nubby legs.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

just wait till you see one in action, some goats have a passion for jumping regardless of how tall they are,


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

My Boer gals are too lazy to jump. They *have been known to bow out field fencing by using it as a full body massage device till we put 2x4's part way up.*


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

We once traded a breeding for "pick of the litter"... Went to the guy's house when the kids were born, chose the doe, took her in to get disbudded, dropped her back off with her mom... They were pygmy goats.

That little monster was so used to climbing his FULL hay stack (what are they, 20' or so?) that we couldn't keep her in. We had a 4 1/2 foot fence, and she'd fly right over the top of it. Also, the corners that had the braces on the inside of the fence, she'd trot right up them, then walk along the top of the fence where it was wood logs just like a little tightrope walker... We eventually got rid of her. Didn't want to have to re-string hot wire around the entire pasture just for one pain in the butt doeling. She was just like a little deer. We often found her on top of our barn, which was a slant-roof pole barn. She would make a running leap onto the lower side of the barn (5') and then run to the high part. A goat running around on a tin roof is NOT the peace and quiet you'd like in your barnyard. 

So yeah... Tiny or not. They can do it.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, Alice.


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Its true, friend, goats are escape artists......
Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have seen "one" of my Nubian does jump a 4' fence; thus, I simply raised it about a foot and let the top foot fold over. This doe does not jump that now!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a mini Nubian buck that can clear a 4 foot fence with no problem, had a Nigerian Dwarf buck that could do the same! I have also had some Nigerian does' when young that jumped up on there houses that were 4 foot tall no problems & a couple mini nubian doe's that still do.

I have found that once my does' have been bred once & develop an udder the females stop most of the high jumping. So far my males haven't seemed to out grow it yet.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

oh yeah my mini saanen will clear a 4' fence from a stand still a foot away (my hotwire is run a foot inside the fence. She is the female version of Houdini in goat form. I am slowly changing over to cattle panels its the only thing she cant go over.
Of course she knows which feed barrel is hers, she just cant figure out how to get the food out when she stands on the lid (sigh) just a matter of time I think.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, nice roof ornaments ya got there, Alice


----------



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

Of course the old saying............... If it wont hold water it wont hold a goat that is determined. Gotta love them though.


----------

